# Doubled 107s - Useless!



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Henry was getting 200fps with 107s and .44 lead. The best I could get was in the 160s. Even pseudo tapered the best I got was in the 180s. So I tried a little experiment the other day. 107s are a pretty easy pull. So I thought I would double them and see what happened. I don't have any way measure draw weight, but I can tell you that it was the heaviest pull I ever experienced on a slingshot. And I didn't even need to break out the chrony to see that the speed wasn't much better than singles. But I just had to try! Oh, and hand slap was horrible and I never get hand slap with my banding method.

It's my most useless elastic experiment so far. LOL


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Which 107's are you using? I had a similar problem with the Alliance Sterling 107's; harder pull than I expected and very little "zip". I later found out that the ones to get are the Alliance Pale Crepe Gold 107's.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea I wouldn't want to pull back double 107s.

As far as the type ... I have tried the Sterlings and the Pale crepe Gold ... I though the sterlings were much faster than the Gold. The Golds were pretty bad when I tested them. This was probably about 5 years ago though .. .so things may have changed or I might not be remembering correctly.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I used the Sterling line. I believe everyone concurs that they are the best for slingshot use. Although Alliance's marketing descriptions might make one think that the Pale Gold Crepe may be better. But if you search around here, you will find that almost everyone who has tried pale gold crepes find them not good at all for slingshots.

TSM, are you sure about that? Double check and let me know. Maybe things have changed. If you're positive, I just may give them a try. I'll hang anything off a fork at least once!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Doubling bands can result in less speed. Remember that the bands have to accelerate about half their own weight and 107s are heavy. You will get an increase with double bands only if the single band is overloaded. The way to get more speed from a given band set is to reduce pouch/ammo weight and stretch the bands further. I stretch mine about 500%.

No one was more surprised than me to see 200+ fps with .44 lead.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

poekoelan said:


> I used the Sterling line. I believe everyone concurs that they are the best for slingshot use. Although Alliance's marketing descriptions might make one think that the Pale Gold Crepe may be better. But if you search around here, you will find that almost everyone who has tried pale gold crepes find them not good at all for slingshots.
> 
> TSM, are you sure about that? Double check and let me know. Maybe things have changed. If you're positive, I just may give them a try. I'll hang anything off a fork at least once!


I've only ever tried the Sterling...once...with 3/8" steel...and I probably didn't do it right. I'm just going by what I've read on other threads about 107's. I've still got an unopened box of the Sterling so I'd like to try and really use them for something. I'll break 'em out this weekend and give a proper run-through with some 1/2" steel, or bigger if I can find it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

My experiments indicate that doubling 107s is generally not a good idea. You get better speeds with lighter draw by half doubling them, taper cutting them, or even by perforating them.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10911-taper-by-perforation/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10994-taper-by-partial-doubling/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11038-taper-by-cutting/

In my experience, the Alliance Sterling bands are MUCH better than the pale crepe bands. Henry's high velocity may well have a lot to do with extent of stretch (500%) and with the temperature (hot).

The 107s and 105s are certainly not the fastest bands in the world, as I keep saying, but they do handle weight very well. Properly set up, they will give you a lot of power.





















As with any bands, to get the maximum velocity, you need to stretch the bands to the max, and use a longer draw length.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Charles is THE man when it comes to getting power from 107s.

Yep, you can't beat a good stretch and hot weather.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I use the crepe for light plinking in the yard, marbles are pretty much the max ammo for them, Sterlings for everything else.


----------

